# 811 Not seeing 2nd switch...



## Orangecountydish (Jan 1, 2007)

The 811 in my office is not finding the switch for sat 110, but the living room is? Also the same office 811 is not seeing Dish 500. Any suggestions?


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

OC,

Do you have a single 811 and when you move it between the office and living room, works in the lv? Or do you have 2 separate 811s?

What kind of dishes do you have? A Dish 500 only or multiple dishes? What kind of LNBs and Switches, Legacy or Dish Pro?

Miner


----------



## Orangecountydish (Jan 1, 2007)

Miner said:


> OC,
> 
> Do you have a single 811 and when you move it between the office and living room, works in the lv? Or do you have 2 separate 811s?
> 
> ...


(Sorry) I have two seperate 811 Dish pro units, dual LNB's. Not sure what the switchs are. Are those the splitters? If those are them, I have one on the 942 in my bedroom, which works fine, one in the office 811 and none on the livingroom 811, which works fine, too. But I have four at the dish, (three different types).


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I'm afraid this not only doesn't answer Miner's questions (which you quoted in their entirety immediately following the post :nono: sorry, pet peeve) but also adds more confusion.

What do you mean by "dual?" If it's the wide 2 LNB head, that is a Twin (see my sig).

DishPro LNBs will have a *dp* logo, legacy will just say "Digital LNB."

With 3 HD receivers, do you have another dish pointed at 129 or 61.5? What switch is between them?

Go to Menu, 6, 1, 1, Check Switch and report back those results.

There shouldn't be any splitters between the dish and the receiver. You might have diplexers to combine and separate an OTA signal with the satellite feed. If you have a DishPro Plus switch (internal DPP Twin or external DPP44) the 942 could have a DPP Separator, but that is not to be used with a single-tuner receiver. If your Dish 500 has 2 legacy dual LNBs you could have 2 SW21 switches. Or could be ....

Does the LR's 811 work in the office? Vice versa? If the dish configurations are different you will need to perform a check switch each time you move it?

With so many possibilities, we really need more detail on your setup and the message from the problem 811.


----------

